# Kennel cough?



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Can a dog even get it without exposure to other dogs besides your own? My boy started to cough a bit without any production( dry cough) and he's vaccinated against bordatella. I looked up some ways to treat at home. Any ideas? I'll keep you updated. If he doesn't improve I'n a couple days - we are off to the vet.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

The only way to treat it is with antibiotics if I am not mistaken. IF you take your dog to a dog park even if dogs are not present or other places where a lot of dogs hang out lol your dog can catch from the ground.

Bernie caught it from puppy social even though he was vaccinated.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a good size yard they have free range of and this past couple of weeks they haven't been to a park. I don't know if he has it but it was odd. Considering the only dogs yet have contact with are my neighbors- and that's thru a fence. Ehow said it can br treated using ehinacea and a humidifier. If it doesnt get better In a few days - see a vet. Or if he's depressed of lack of appetite or fever.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

My fear with bordatella is that you don't want to wait too long because it can turn into a nasty respiratory infection.

He had to do the humidifier plus antibiotics, the humidifier softens mucus and stuff but his dog was in the ER for couple of days because he was really messed up.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

He just started coughing today. I'm going to take a ride to the pet store.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Coughing can be a sign of serious ailments like Heartworms. I would take him to a vet asap.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Let's see. He's been on heartworm preventatives for a while tho.
I'll monitor it and if it gets worse- off to the vet.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If he's got bordatella he should not have kennel cough. Dry cough is indeed a sign of heart worm. If he is on preventative then this definitely warrants a vet visit. IMO


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

He coughed and tried to lick something up - but I honestly wasn't able to see if there was anything. I'll keep an eye out. Ty for the heads up.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

kennel cough aint nothin serious. Heartworms is pretty serious tho... I didnt take it very seriously til my wife showed me a picture of heartworm.... I was off to the vet expeditiousmidietaly!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Odd part Is that he's full of energy, has a good appetite, and has Been on preventative for a while. The vet just sent me a reminder card for hisrabies shot and heartworm test. 
He coughs and tries to lick up something. Only thing I's that I have not seen anything come out- unless I'm slow lol. I will continue to keep an eye. If no improvements made- scouts honor- I'm off to the vet. I just learned not to go to the vet for every hiccup. I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Btw online says to place pressure abovethe collar below the jaw. Kennel cough will instantly cause a cough. Did it and he coughed.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Update:
no more coughing - two days robitussin and a humidifier did the trick. 
He has a regular check up In a week with testing for heartworm and a 3 year rabies shot


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Just FYI if your dog is vaccinated against kennel cough he can still get it. There are too many stains to vaccinate against them all and the vaccines just get he most common ones. Just like the flu shot you can still get the flu there are many different strains of the flu. Happy to hear you got it under control now.

For a coughing dog you can also give Osha root extract, I hate giving cough syrup. Osha is natural and you can do it 3 times a day and it works great. It comes in a tincture you can get at the health food store.
Treatment of kennel cough is just time, the only reason you are prescribed antibiotics is to avoid a secondary infection caused by the coughing. There is nothing giving to actually treat the virus it's self.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea I did A lot of reading up- the cough meds were hard to administer. I gave him that and ehinacea. I'm glad my GS did not get it.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

it's funny because i was searching early this morning about echinacea on dogs..and came across an article about kennel cough..you can give your dog that and some home made chicken soup, it's help them fight it off..but i wanted to make sure so I posted a question here. good luck and hope your pup gets better soon


----------

